# Cave Dwellers



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi, I'm thinking about purchasing cave dwellers and hopefully spawn them. However, I've heard that, due to their rareness, they are expensive. So where can I get them and how much are they usually at which sizes?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I think that info is wrong. There are many cave dwellers and shell dwellers that can be obtained cheaply and fun to watch. I have been spawning my L. Brichardi (fairy cichlid) for about 8 weeks now. Great fish and my first endeavor into cichlids. They cost $6.00 apiece. Not an expensive fish in any way.


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

So are the cheaper shell dwellers still pretty cool?

The expensive ones I heard of were of the _Neolamprologus_ and _Altolamprologus_ families, I think.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The Brichardi is called neo and Lamp. Not sure which one is incorrect if either is. Called both by different people. There are some beautiful rock dwellers and shell dwellers that are inexpensive, though sometimes hard to find depending on where you live. Bigger citiies tend to have more selection unless someone in the area breeds them.
http://www.gcca.net/fom/Neolamprologus_brichardi.htm


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks Simpte!


----------



## Larry-T (Jan 18, 2005)

A lot of neolamprologus are fairly easy to get and not overpriced. The problem is that unless you are near a major metropolitan area, you're not likely to find them in stock at a reasonable price.

Between Milwaukee and Chicago, you're going to find anything you want.


----------

